# Female breeding age?



## ed1911

I recently had a vet tell me that waiting until a female is 2 years old isnt necessary and that she will be ready to breed on her 2nd heat. Is the hip cert. the reason for waiting 2 years or is it a maturity issue?


----------



## sagelfn

Your dog could have a litter sooner but a RESPONSIBLE breeder would never do that for health reasons and maturity reasons.


----------



## GSD_Xander

It's both. 

The OFA won't certify hips, as far as I know, until 24 months. 

The female also isn't fully mature until at least two. 

Also, most people want to title their dogs before breeding them and that takes time. 

I would say if your vet told you that you should find a new vet. Can a female get pregnant on their second heat? Yes, technically, they can...since they're in heat - even on their first they can. 

BUT - is it healthy for the female or the pups? Absolutely not. 

If I had to guesstimate I would say two years old would probably be around the third heat at least. 

I'm sure other members will have more, better input. 

But, no - definitely don't take the vet's advice and breed a dog before two.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

One other factor to think of is that sometimes if a female is not mentally mature before having puppies, she will be a very poor mother--the instincts will not always kick in and she won't do as good a job taking care of the pups.


----------



## GSDElsa

Breeding a 1 1/2 year old bitch is like a pregnant 12 year old. Can it work out OK and they raise a future Mensa student? Sure, it's possible. Much more likely than pigs flying? Probably not much.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Mental and physical maturity. Hips wont OFA until 24 months. I have heard of people doing prelims and breeding earlier, but that is the exception.


----------



## ed1911

Will birthing pups affect the hip structure? This isnt my primary vet, I was calling around looking for one to do OFA Xrays on my male and ran accross him. My vet dosent do them. In the course of the conversation I told him that I wouldent consider breeding until she made 2 and that was the response I got. I am not considering breeding early, I am looking for clarifacations on some things I dont understand. She is still a big puppy.


----------



## Marytess

vets can know many things but when it comes to breeding or choosing puppies they're not the best. at least the ones that are not breeders. 
I know many good vets and when it comes to talking about dogs especially GS it's like "WTF are you saying"? so for this things it's better to talk to other breeders and not to your vet.

nothing against vets, I'm studying to be one. but they're not always right.

and I agree with the others you should wait till the dog's 2 yrs old.


----------



## GSD07

Depends when that second heat happens. Some breeders do breed their bitches before 2 years old to make sure they are (bitches) are worth investing money and efforts towards titling.


----------



## cliffson1

When is a female able to be bred in Germany?


----------



## Catu

For FCI you can breed a female at 18 months old. Hips are done after 1 year old in the SV, so they should have a rating by then.

And that is not like 12 years old, that would be the first heat, but more around the third heat cycle, so 1,5 years old would be more around 18-20 human years.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

cliffson1 said:


> When is a female able to be bred in Germany?


For the SV, after the Sch1, right? --which is 18 months. And most have their breed surveys, too, which also requires the AD (16 months).


----------



## phgsd

From the USA site...I'm assuming it's the same in Germany?

"At the time of breeding, males must be at least 24 months of age and females must be at least 20 months of age."


----------



## Catu

phgsd said:


> From the USA site...I'm assuming it's the same in Germany?
> 
> "At the time of breeding, males must be at least 24 months of age and females must be at least 20 months of age."


You are right!!! the Körung is at 18 months old and the breeding age is at 20.:hammer:


----------

